# le tengo ganas



## annettaliese

??if "el es muy guapo le tengo ganas'" is "he is hot i fancy him" what would " he fancies me ? " be??

or?? is le tengo ganas not translated as i fancy him???

muchas gracias!!


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

le tengo ganas
me tiene ganas

Son un poco más fuertes (hay mayor connotación sexual) que I fancy him, he fancies me.


----------



## Ynez

Maybe you mean?

Me gusta (mucho) = I like him (a lot)

Le gusto = He likes me


----------



## annettaliese

pues como se diria le tengo ganas in ingles?


----------



## Ynez

You tell us 

_Le tengo ganas_ gives more the idea that you want to have something physical with him.

Another informal way to say "I feel attracted to him" (but doesn't make explicit if physically or what) is:


Me tira (mucho). (this is in Spain, not sure it is used everywhere)


----------



## Pinairun

But the set phrase "tenerle ganas a alguien" also means _to dislike somebody intensely._


----------



## Ynez

Pinairun said:


> But the set phrase "tenerle ganas a alguien" also means _to dislike somebody intensely._



Yes, it has the meaning of "I want to revenge", but in annetaliesse's context it is totally clear it would be like:

I want to have something with him. (just not sure if this has the physical nuance)


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> Yes, it has the meaning of "I want to revenge", but in annetaliesse's context it is totally clear it would be like:
> 
> I want to have something with him. (just not sure if this has the physical nuance)


 

Sí, pero como vaya diciendo por ahí (fuera de contexto) _que le tiene_ _ganas..._ podría ser interpretado en el único sentido que recoge el DRAE. También el MM. 

*tenerle **ganas *a alguien.
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Desear que llegue la ocasión de hacerle mal.


----------



## Ynez

Pinairun said:


> Sí, pero como vaya diciendo por ahí (fuera de contexto) _que le tiene_ _ganas..._ podría ser interpretado en el único sentido que recoge el DRAE. También el MM.
> 
> *tenerle **ganas *a alguien.
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Desear que llegue la ocasión de hacerle mal.



Sí, sí. Si me parece muy bien que lo hayas comentado, pero no sé si ella quiere decir "que le tiene ganas a un chico". Yo quería que supiera que se entendería bien en ese contexto.


----------



## stretch

En este contexto, le tengo ganas = "I want him/her."


----------



## sunRAE

También podría ser: _I have the "hots" for him.  _It is much more informal/more popular, si no me equivoco...


----------



## Ynez

Very good! I think those versions work perfectly. "Tenerle ganas" is very informal too.


----------



## annettaliese

yep !! quieria decir  : i want him! exactly this!


----------



## annettaliese

Ynez said:


> Sí, sí. Si me parece muy bien que lo hayas comentado, pero no sé si ella quiere decir "que le tiene ganas a un chico". Yo quería que supiera que se entendería bien en ese contexto.


 

so this is the literal meaning of tener ganas?


----------



## annettaliese

*tenerle ganas *a alguien.
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Desear que llegue la ocasión de hacerle mal

so this would be the literal use o tener ganas?


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

Forget the dictionary definition, that's a different meaning, it doesn't fit your context and shouldn't have been introduced because it is confusing.

le tengo ganas = I want him/her

me tiene ganas = he/she wants me


----------



## Ynez

Yes, you want to say "Le tengo ganas a X".

It also has the other meaning, but the contexts are so different that we never get confused about them. Your friend would understand perfectly what you want to say.


----------



## caniho

annettaliese said:


> ??if "el es muy guapo le tengo ganas'" is "he is hot i fancy him" what would " he fancies me ? " be??
> 
> or?? is le tengo ganas not translated as i fancy him???
> 
> muchas gracias!!



No, it doesn't, unless you're the kind of person who say 'I'm gonna spank your arse' to show affection. No, seriously, I've only heard it in the sense of disliking someone.


----------



## Ynez

caniho said:


> No, it doesn't, unless you're the kind of person who say 'I'm gonna spank your arse' to show affection. No, seriously, I've only heard it in the sense of disliking someone.




Check google.


----------



## Argónida

annettaliese said:


> *tenerle ganas *a alguien.
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Desear que llegue la ocasión de hacerle mal
> 
> so this would be the literal use o tener ganas?


 
For me, this is the only use, as Caniho said.


----------



## Ynez

Pues los que decís que solo lo conocéis con ese significado (caniho y Argónida), ahora me gustaría que me pusierais un ejemplo real en el que se entienda esa definición, porque a mí no se me ocurre ninguno.

Yo la expresión la conozco con el significado del hilo. También en competitividad deportiva.

Pinairun y yo de vez en cuando jugamos al tenis, y la última vez me ganó. Hoy me la he encontrado por la calle y le he dicho:

_- A ver cuándo jugamos otra vez, ¡que te tengo ganas!_

Otro:

Mi madre ha cocinado un pastel y lo acabo de ver en la cocina.

_- ¡Qué ganas le tengo al pastel ese!_

También, como dije, podría ser "me quiero vengar", pero realmente vengarse no es tan sencillo, ni uno va alardeando de ello normalmente.

Yo con el significado del DRAE no conozco esta expresión.


----------



## caniho

Ynez said:


> Pues los que decís que solo lo conocéis con ese significado (caniho y Argónida), ahora me gustaría que me pusierais un ejemplo real en el que se entienda esa definición, porque a mí no se me ocurre ninguno.
> 
> Yo la expresión la conozco con el significado del hilo. También en competitividad deportiva.
> 
> Pinairun y yo de vez en cuando jugamos al tenis, y la última vez me ganó. Hoy me la he encontrado por la calle y le he dicho:
> 
> _- A ver cuándo jugamos otra vez, ¡que te tengo ganas!_
> 
> Otro:
> 
> Mi madre ha cocinado un pastel y lo acabo de ver en la cocina.
> 
> _- ¡Qué ganas le tengo al pastel ese!_
> 
> También, como dije, podría ser "me quiero vengar", pero realmente vengarse no es tan sencillo, ni uno va alardeando de ello normalmente.
> 
> Yo con el significado del DRAE no conozco esta expresión.



Para mí sólo el primero de tus ejemplos suena algo natural. Tal como yo lo veo, tenerle ganas a alguien es estar esperando la primera ocasión en que se pase contigo lo más mínimo para poder así descargar toda tu ira contra él o ella.


----------



## Ynez

caniho said:


> Para mí sólo el primero de tus ejemplos suena algo natural. Tal como yo lo veo, tenerle ganas a alguien es estar esperando la primera ocasión en que se pase contigo lo más mínimo para poder así descargar toda tu ira contra él o ella.



Pon algún ejemplo, anda, que yo eso no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## caniho

Ynez said:


> Pon algún ejemplo, anda, que yo eso no lo he oído nunca.



Ahora mismo no se me ocurre ninguno que no incluya insultos, espera más respuestas. De todas formas, te tengo ganas, dicho por una persona de tu sexo favorito y con el tono apropiado, se entiende perfectamente. Cuando yo quizás no lo entendería es si se dice de una tercera persona en tono casual. Bueno saberlo de todas formas.


----------



## Ynez

caniho said:


> Ahora mismo no se me ocurre ninguno que no incluya insultos, espera más respuestas. De todas formas, te tengo ganas, dicho por una persona de tu sexo favorito y con el tono apropiado, se entiende perfectamente. Cuando yo quizás no lo entendería es si se dice de una tercera persona en tono casual. Bueno saberlo de todas formas.



Eso es porque los hombres sois menos cotillas.  En cualquier caso, creo que estas cosas es más práctico decirlas a una segunda persona del singular que referidas a una tercera persona.


----------



## Señor Lares

Hi there. I'm with Caniho and Argónida. Tenerle ganas a alguien me suena agresivo, como a la RAE. Por el contexto se entiende el sentido de desear a alguien, ok, pero no es lo ideal. Yo probaría con "Él me pone un montón"...


----------



## manicha

Personalmente, he oído y comprendo los dos significados de la expresión. Si la frase es "XXX me gusta, le tengo unas ganas (o muchas ganas)..." es evidente que se refiere a tener una relación sexual con la persona de la que se está hablando, no a cobrarse venganza. 
De todos modos, es una expresión muy informal y bastante explícita, de esas que sólo se utilizan en contextos de mucha confianza. Con el mismo sentido, como ya ha apuntado Señor Lares, se puede utilizar "me pone", aunque también me suena un poco grosero. Vamos, que no son la clase de expresiones que utilizarías con tu madre.

En cuanto a la pregunta, yo traduciría "He fancies me" simplemente por "le gusto". Creo que el verbo like, que muchas veces se traduce en español por "gustar", suele tener más el sentido de "caer bien", sobre todo cuando se utiliza refiriéndose a una persona de tu mismo sexo (y suponiendo que el hablante es heterosexual).


----------



## Ynez

manicha said:


> En cuanto a la pregunta, yo traduciría "He fancies me" simplemente por "le gusto". Creo que el verbo like, que muchas veces se traduce en español por "gustar", suele tener más el sentido de "caer bien", sobre todo cuando se utiliza refiriéndose a una persona de tu mismo sexo (y suponiendo que el hablante es heterosexual).



Eso tiene mucho sentido. En español "me gusta" es muy normal para estas cosas.


----------



## sunRAE

annettaliese said:


> ??if "el es muy guapo le tengo ganas'" is "he is hot i fancy him" what would " he fancies me ? " be??
> 
> or?? is le tengo ganas not translated as i fancy him???
> 
> muchas gracias!!


 
Pero si volvemos a analizar la pregunta ORIGINAL, sin importar los diversos significados de sus paises diferentes, la pobrecita annettaliese queria saber que seria "le tengo ganas" en ingles despues de decir "él es muy guapo..." Asi que no cabe duda en cuanto a si es: desear que algo malo le pasa, o es: lo desea. La unica respuesta correcta, en este caso, SEGUN EL CONTEXTO es "I fancy him", o "I have the hots for him", cual tiene la connotacion de una relacion sexual, o bueno, íntima digamos.  Porque claro, si hagas el comentario que alguien es guapo y quieres tener algun acercamiento con él/ella, por logica, no vas a querer que algo malo le pase.


----------



## Ynez

sunRAE said:


> Pero si volvemos a analizar la pregunta ORIGINAL, sin importar los diversos significados de sus paises diferentes, la pobrecita annettaliese queria saber que seria "le tengo ganas" en ingles despues de decir "él es muy guapo..." Asi que no cabe duda en cuanto si es desear que algo malo le pasa, o es que lo desea, la unica respuesta correcta, en este caso, SEGUN EL CONTEXTO es "I fancy him", o "I have the hots for him", cual tiene la connotacion de una relacion sexual, o bueno intima digamos.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Milton Sand

*Nota de moderador:*

*Para Caniho:*

Por favor, activa tus mensajes privados pues nos urge comunicarnos contigo. Han pasado más de tres días desde que te lo solicité. Supongo que no has mirado el comentario que te dejé. Pues bien, si no alcanzas a hacerlo para mañana, muy a mi pesar, sí habré de poner el mensaje en varios de los hilos en los que participas para asegurarme de que lo leas. Pero, insisto, será más cómodo para ti en privado.

Gracias por la cooperación que tengas a bien prestarnos.

Milton Sand.


----------

